# Bratherring



## pmeheran (Jan 5, 2012)

This was one of my mother's favorites.  Whole herring are breaded and fried, then laid in a dish and pickling juice is poured over.  Onion rings are prepared in the pickle juice.  The dish is put in the fridge and chilled for a few days.  I am sure someone on this forum can dredge up a good recipe for it.  Like my post for rollmops, I would try small trout because I don''t have a source for fresh herring.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 5, 2012)

fresh hearing as a row fish, not actual pickled or marinated hearing right?


----------



## pmeheran (Jan 6, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> fresh hearing as a row fish, not actual pickled or marinated hearing right?



Herring is commonly sold fresh in Europe.  So much is caught that they must try to preserve it any way they can.  Salting, pickling and drying are the most common.  The bratherring is first fried, then pickled, which gives it an unusual taste and texture.  I would believe it is an acquired taste. It can be purchased in wide flat cans/tins in the better grocery stores.


----------

